# Cannot mix incompatible Qt library [solucionado]

## Juan Facundo

Buenas...

He instalado un programa llamado "clementine" que es para escuchar musica y algunas otras cosas, segun he leido. El tema es que tras la instalacion que fue sin errores, al intentar correr el programa, me aparece el siguiente mensaje de error:

```
tuxbookpro faco # clementine

01:30:48.659 WARN  unknown                          Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported 

01:30:48.800 ERROR unknown                          Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40804) with this library (version 0x40805) 

Abortado

```

estos son los programas instalados:

```
tuxbookpro faco # emerge clementine -s

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : clementine ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-sound/clementine

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 8,356 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.clementine-player.org/ http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/

      Description:   A modern music player and library organizer based on Amarok 1.4 and Qt4

      License:       GPL-3

tuxbookpro faco # emerge clementine -av

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/qjson-0.8.1  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 63 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/protobuf-2.4.1  USE="static-libs -emacs -examples -java -python -source -vim-syntax" 1,407 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/gtest-1.6.0-r1  USE="static-libs -examples" 1,096 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libechonest-2.0.2  81 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/gmock-1.6.0  USE="static-libs" 2,006 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/chromaprint-0.7  USE="{-test} -tools" 532 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.36:0.10  2,309 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/clementine-1.1.1  USE="dbus udev (-ayatana) -cdda -debug -googledrive (-ios) (-ipod) -lastfm -mms -moodbar -mtp -projectm {-test} -wiimote" LINGUAS="es es_AR -af -ar -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -ko -lt -lv -mr -ms -nb -nl -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -te -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 8,357 kB

Total: 8 packages (8 new), Size of downloads: 15,847 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Alguna idea de como puedo arreglar esto?

Gracias...Last edited by Juan Facundo on Wed Jan 15, 2014 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, buscando un poco mas, encontre esta web http://ucarenya.com/blog:2013:10:qt_version_missmatch , e hice lo siguiente:

```
tuxbookpro faco # ldd /usr/bin/clementine | awk '/qt/ {system("qfile -v "$3) }'

dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r1 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4)

dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4)

dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4)

dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4)

dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r1 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4)

dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r1 (/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so.4)

tuxbookpro faco # emerge qtdbus -av

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 [4.8.4:4] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch (-c++0x%)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Asi que intuyo que solo faltaba actualizar qtdbus.

Si alguien me puede explicar que hace esta linea: 

```
 ldd /usr/bin/clementine | awk '/qt/ {system("qfile -v "$3) }'
```

Gracias de nuevo...

----------

## quilosaq

Busca en las librerías compartidas en tiempo de ejecución (ldd) del ejecutable clementine aquellas que contengan la cadena qt incluida en su nombre (awk). Luego muestra los paquetes que las proporcionan (qfile).

----------

